# Media Servers/Streamers that support the highest quality audio playback(??)



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I need to find a media playback streamer/server that supports the highest possibe audio quality. I want at least 24/96 or 48/192, but preferably the later. I realize that might not be necessary but I am totally about this sort of thing, just so you know. I am not going to bother with streaming movies, only music. I have no budget in mind but, I would like to keep it well under a grand. Thanks in advanced for your help!

Suggestions?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Should be lots of options. Have you considered the Dune players?

http://www.duneplayer.com/shop/

Even the cheapest ones do up to 192 Khz / 24-bit, not sure about 48/192 but that should be simple to find out by dropping them a line.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

KalaniP said:


> Should be lots of options. Have you considered the Dune players?
> 
> http://www.duneplayer.com/shop/
> 
> Even the cheapest ones do up to 192 Khz / 24-bit, not sure about 48/192 but that should be simple to find out by dropping them a line.



That looks very interesting. I wonder how that compares to the Squeezebox touch or a Sonos?


----------

